# Garmin Echomap Plus 63cv



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Selling a Garmin Echomap Plus 63cv, comes with everything you need, trolling motor mount included. Internal GPS, built in lake maps and downscan. Bought new and used only 1 season last year. Upgraded units.
$300
Located near Steubenville OH, willing to travel reasonable distance (1hr) or ship on your dime.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Bump
Price drop
$200 OBO


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Sent pm


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

PM sent if deal doesn't work out.

Kip


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Sold.
Thanks!


----------

